# How does one create a bannana royal



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

As per title

I love them


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You buy a Banana royal, because it's a presumed-codominant base trait and can't be "made" by combining other traits.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Are there any in the UK yet?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

only 1 (i think)...


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

i think crystal palace reptiles has 1 in stock or had 1 a short while back


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

price of one of these snakes?


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

they mustve sold it as i just looked on the website as far as i can remember they were bout 20thousand pounds roughly


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

$20k for a Female, $30k for a Male.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Is there a super banana?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Is there a super banana?


its called a "palm"...:whistling2:


----------



## kizza (Feb 18, 2009)

does anyone have or found any pics of this banana ball and also how come is costs more for a male than it does a female

kieran: victory:


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

presumably because you can breed with the male sooner so quicker potential to get a return on your investment.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

vitticeptus said:


> presumably because you can breed with the male sooner so quicker potential to get a return on your investment.


yep, same with all other dom/co-doms...
a few years down the line, females will cost more than males


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

kizza said:


> does anyone have or found any pics of this banana ball and also how come is costs more for a male than it does a female
> 
> kieran: victory:


ask and ye shall recieve

Banana Ball - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

dinan said:


> i think crystal palace reptiles has 1 in stock or had 1 a short while back


 
bet if they did rain probably has it now lol



daniel www.lndexotics.co.uk


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

alan1 said:


> its called a "palm"...:whistling2:


:rotfl:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

kizza said:


> does anyone have or found any pics of this banana ball


 
clockwise from left...
banana, pastel banana, banana clown


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

lukendaniel said:


> bet if they did rain probably has it now lol
> 
> 
> 
> daniel www.lndexotics.co.uk


 Nope, I would seriously consider murder to get a male banana...
We have a female 09 coral glow, which is considered to be the NERD line of banana. Who is packing on weight now, but nothing banana line.... yet.


----------

